# ~LUXMAN'S BUILDS~



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

4 PUMPS YELLOW HOSES (PAPER CLIP)








ON DEM THANGS


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

1987 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL TWO TONE CHANGE COLOR AND BLACK


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

They both look good


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Try turning the macro feature on! on your camera you may get better clearer pics... But from what I can see they look good.


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

nice builds. i like tha wagon a lot.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea i put alot of work in that wagon, thats why i put lites in it jus to show the details...good lookin out though. More pics of more cars comin' soon.....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

'66 RIVI SHOW CAR...... $FOR SALE$ $50.o.b.o PM me


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Rivi engine compartment....

White Cadi front & back hydraulics, poses on three so easy :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

~~~NEW FOR 2008 YOU SAW ME DO IT FIRST.....DA"NESTLE CHRUNCH BOX"
1987 MONTE SS ON 26" spinners THAT DO ROLL, detailed motor, decals, andcomin soon choclate guts...  

























Hmm this will go good with my lemonhead LS, comin soon sweet & sour skittles 61 impala pearl green... Put your orders in folks wuts your favorite candy?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

~~~NEW FOR 2008 YOU SAW ME DO IT FIRST.....DA"NESTLE CHRUNCH BOX"
1987 MONTE SS ON 26" spinners THAT DO ROLL, detailed motor, decals, andcomin soon choclate guts...  

























Hmm this will go good with my lemonhead LS, comin soon sweet & sour skittles 61 impala pearl green... Put your orders in folks wuts your favorite candy?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

thnx bro :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I'M thinkin bout puttin more declas on the NESTLE CRUNCH MC and clearcoating it.....wutchu guys thinK should i leave it subtle or go big on it. I do wanna paint the interior chocolate brown though...... :uh: lol maybe i should stick to ma lowridin roots


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HERE IT IS WIT MORE DCALS :biggrin: 

















COULD'VE SWORN I POSTED THIS ALREADY, FORGIVE ME IF I DID


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

the guts gettin' painted up....choclate coated

























Will be finished soon.......


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin good homie. And the dude in the back even got on the matchin' Air Force 1's.
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: I know rite, didnt think about it then, it looks good with the brown guts in it...more comin soon


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

more comin soon.....been buildin for customers lately 

buldin a replica of an elco rite now......









second one this year....damn and i still dont have one in my collection


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Send Out?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good but wheres all your windows???


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 14 2008, 06:07 PM~10415940
> *Send Out?
> *


wut yo m homie.....all my work is done by the same pair of hands................MINE i aint one of these kids who cant even baremetal i been at this shit since da mid 90s homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10418583
> *wut yo m homie.....all my work is done by the same pair of hands................MINE i aint one of these kids who cant even baremetal i been at this shit since da mid 90s homie
> *


 I said wut you mean , all my shit is done by my hands paint switches, baremetal all ............i hope you dont mean i send my shit out to get worked on wut kinda fuckin fun would that be? but hopefully you werent insultin my intelligence..........


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 14 2008, 06:20 PM~10416049
> *looks good but wheres all your windows???
> *


DA grand national is da only one wit out windows til i decide if i want em tinted or not,the nestle carlo wasent fully reassembled when i took pics.......


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 15 2008, 01:20 AM~10418627
> *I said wut you mean , all my shit is done by my hands paint switches, baremetal all ............i hope you dont mean i send my shit out to get worked on wut kinda fuckin fun would that be? but hopefully you werent insultin my intelligence..........
> *


naw, wasn't u sending me some red wire?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

lmao my bad homie yea i got you.......mailin in da mornin.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 15 2008, 02:10 AM~10419004
> *lmao my bad homie yea i got you.......mailin in da mornin.....
> *




:rofl:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:roflmao: i know,.... the dumbass in me jumped out last nite...forgive it please :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

OK heres wut i ben doin Lately, its a Replica of Karachisfinest's real el camino. IM Just about dine with it.

















checkout the in-dash TV  

















Man this build has inspired me to build more cars that are not on switches....even though i put just as much detail into my hoppers....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good, homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Sleepless nights and a steady hand lol............thanx though


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's my latest build.......no switches this time lol. Its a replica of a real one.'79 elco converted to a 87 :biggrin: thanx to a resin frontend
























































Man i love doin replicas of real cars........it really puts me to the test!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

lol didnt maen to post all that twice, i jus wanted to show the finished front end, forgot i posted the rst of car already :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

And some new EDITIONS tO dA lINEUP.........................


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: Gave up on this one for now..............gotta get sum of these ideas out of my head


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

............................


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: jus got a new digital camera so more pics comin soon...................


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 3 2008, 10:12 AM~10567326
> *:biggrin: jus got a new digital camera so more pics comin soon...................
> *


should have waited for the pics to post :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

throw some pegasus on that elco but everything else looks nicee


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:banghead: FUCK!!! Man I jus sliced my finger while cuttin out this Cadi Frame....
















Fuck it, wrap and keep goin..... :uh:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

That's a wake up CALL!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea tell me about it, everybody at work was askin wut the hell happened....but they couldnt relate


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Rebuilt my '61 diecast hopper................ New paint, interior, matchin' tan daytons, and more realistic suspension!

















Jus gotta bare metal, clearcoat, and put back together....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HERE IT IS WITH THE NEW SUSPENSION. USED METAL SQUARE TUBING FOR TRAILING ARMS JUS LIKE THE REAL CARS AND MADE CYLINDERS OUT OF BRASS TUBING......


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Finished the bare metal on the blk Caddy, Almost ready to ship it jus gotta finish puttin it on switches  













Mock up..........


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

pics or vid of it in action?

by the way, u should make a vid of all the hoppers having a showdown, call up a few gomies, and goto town!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 12 2008, 09:42 PM~10641074
> *pics or vid of it in action?
> 
> by the way, u should make a vid of all the hoppers having a showdown, call up a few gomies, and goto town!
> *




Waitin til i finish the 61 before i do a vid of it, and as soon as i finish the Lac i'll do a vid of it in action. I cant get any good lighting in here, this fuckin chandelier light is crappy :angry: plus i'm still gettin familiar wit this new camcorder :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I figured I'd put all my builds in one place and let my other topics go....so.....this is for those who didnt see these first time around...........


"PINKY '87" (Built for a chick i know)


































"Lemon Head LS"


































My test car.....
















"I love this picture"!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Let 'em spin jus for da haters!!!!!!!!!!

"NESTLECARLO" Bitches.........  









And throw da T.V.s on......


















Im a true Monte lover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Damn i forgot about my '70 ragtop wit da fuzzy fur guts.........








Think i'll throw it back on 13"s and do detail the rest of it.

Her's some moreof my builds....................old shit :uh: .........sold shit lol

































:tears: I should have kept my trey..........

"rusto '60" -used to be a front& back hopper.....


























Oh shit.....my diecast camaro! I bought this atthe phoenix(AZ) county fair in '02
ahh memories.....









:uh: Man my nieces and nephews tore up "Big Red" the limo


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: Fuckin server!!! Ihate wen i post shit twice in a row........


Well'p since im already here..........have sum more random shop pics :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Got sum more work dne on the Caddy...side moldings on and dashboard finished.



















Here's another shot of the 61, got the black stripe done to match top. 









Looks alot better i think wut about ya'll?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

This one will be on youtube pretty soon..........


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

saw the vid


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: I jus posted like four more..........jus click the youtube link below


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 15 2008, 09:54 PM~10665541
> *:biggrin:  I jus posted like four more..........jus click the youtube link below
> *


no need, i have subscribed to you...comment my tahoe vid....the really dark one....lol


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

LOOKS TIGHT LUX WUSS DA STATUS?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

The black cadi is almost complete, and the 64 is ready to ship. been workin alot but i'll still try to get it done for you pretty quick  , i jus dont wanna rush it you know......


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

would like to see some more pics of that tubbed monte


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@May 16 2008, 08:30 AM~10669776
> *would like to see some more pics of that tubbed monte
> *


Man I'm thinkin about doin it in plastic bcuz that diecast one has been through it.Besidesthe Next Ls I build will be on 13's fully lowlow'd out


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:roflmao: Would you guys believe I jus figured out wut TTT means........


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 18 2008, 02:26 AM~10679581
> *:roflmao: Would you guys believe I jus figured out wut TTT means........
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: 

Hey does any body know wher to get 1/18 scale cars cheap? I wanna do some big scale hoppers  Is there any hope besides E-bay? lol


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

hobby-town usa :dunno:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

they high but detailed 
http://www.wcpdi.com/index.html


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 18 2008, 02:50 AM~10679610
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Hey does any body know wher to get 1/18 scale cars cheap? I wanna do some big scale hoppers   Is there any hope besides E-bay? lol
> *


i got a 1:18 hommies wirless 64 i think , it just hops in the front , but all works good


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Man Saturday nights on Crenshaw blvd.........it is crackin out here!!! I dot know if ya'll heard about crenshaw, its L.A.'s main strip where all the lowlows and cruisers chill. I can here the Harleys and evferybody flyin by :biggrin: . Man i cant wait to get this 2dr caprice hooked up asnd get back out there. Gotta get ittowed to my house from 93 miles away first lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 17 2008, 10:50 PM~10679610
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Hey does any body know wher to get 1/18 scale cars cheap? I wanna do some big scale hoppers   Is there any hope besides E-bay? lol
> *


the Ross discount clothing stores here usually got 1/18 scale shit for $12.99 dunno if they got them stores there....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 18 2008, 02:29 AM~10679667
> *the Ross discount clothing stores here usually got 1/18 scale shit for $12.99 dunno if they got them stores there....
> *


 :0 yea they do ill check it out


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:roflmao: TTT


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that blue 63 the wheels r nice...and i didnt know what TTT was for awhile either and i didnt wanna ask and feal retarded so i waited till i saw someone else ask lmao


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

More assembly done on the Black cadi....

















Man I wanna start on mine but too much goin already.....








but at least i got the top done, sanded, and ready fpr paint. I really wanna cut them doors open, but its pretty dark down that road :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good the 2 colors look good together


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: thanx bro,


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Took some pics of old cars i have

Simple and clean 64 imp









Recessed grille









duplicolor metalflake lots of clearcoat










Hees a 64 I did long ago because I didnt see anybody else with one, gonna do another soon Its the bench seat column shift trim ooption 64(my favorite!)










gloss pearl over arctic blue (top got donated to my 62)


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

OK Here's some better shits of my '57 el camino (nomad chopped up)










Two wone guts 











And my '70 rag, first fuzzy fur job pics dont do justice
















Dont really want it anymore :uh: up for trades


And some random pics


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

INTRODUCING-"SUMMER BREEZE" 



















Will be fully detailed with engine, moveable suspension, and matching rimz. Still deciding what color to do the side moldings and interior....Im thinkin silver or white. Tell me wut ya'll think


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam homie good shit


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 28 2008, 02:15 PM~10754769
> *dam homie good shit
> *


X2


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Thanx guys really appreciate it.....been away from the table but im gettin back into the flow


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

for the interior, i'd say 2 tone beige(or tan)/white, with maybe som woodgrain!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man all the cadi's i've done so far have had tan interior so I'm gonna switch it up. IM gonna do light grey trim and seats with woodgrain, digi-dash and Im gonna paint the floor same blu as the car.I jus got outof the 90'd lac topic for inspiration :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Got sum new stuff in.........

Gonna be an LS!!!!









And i finally got me a dremel :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

uffin: uffin: lookin good


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

lovin the color on this :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:angry: that fuckin cordless dremel was crap, i can spin the cutter wheel faster than that!!!!!!! Should've jus waited and ogt the big plug in, but at leasst they let me return it lol


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jun 3 2008, 08:00 PM~10791441
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ill tell you what i think!
i think you stole my color!









haha..just messin with ya bro. a couple ppl told me they dnt like it..tht is too plain..but i think it looks good..especially on tht caddy!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

wait..nvm..urs is a lil darker..my bad..lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what u want for the 70 impala vert


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

shyt make an offer, i still got all the pieces.....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Got some pin striping on the Lac and started doin the rimz, heres a mock up :biggrin: ...










:angry: this cheap ass camera dosent focus for shit!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Also got sum work done on my hardtop duece. Interior is almost done, i jus want some more detail, but ran out of bare metal while chroming out the undies  .....










out in the sun (wet sanded and re-cleared)


















she's comin soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

clean as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN HOMIE BACK UP AND SET YOUR MACRO ON!!! THEN TAKE THE PICS!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 17 2008, 07:39 PM~10892293
> *DAMN HOMIE BACK UP AND SET YOUR MACRO ON!!! THEN TAKE THE PICS!!
> *


the camera is made by digital concepts, it was only 49.99 and dosent have a macro feature. I'll be buying somthin better after i get me a dremel......and pay rent :uh: lol :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey beto.....the eagle has landed thanx alot, im almost done redoin it


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

builds are lookin real good. keep it up!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

thanx man, im tryin to get even better ya know.......


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin:  So i bought a Flatbed Towtruck right................but as cool as it was, I couldnt just leave it stock!!!! So I gave it a pearl white bath with peanutbutter leather interior. 



















I'll get more pics later but its gloss pearl clearcoat over flat white and Testors afrika mustard can on the int.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good homie any updates on da blue vert caddy


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Workin on her right now................









Doin an engine swap, upgrading to an LT-1 Fuel injection out of a 94 Imp :biggrin: .......Swappin out the fans too


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good homie. Keep it up. C u in September right????


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: Dats what Im gettin ready for....................








Too bad the malibu wagon wont make it


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Cadi looking good homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

thanx


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

i think twinn has somethin for you in the resin build-off thread. check it out if u havent already homie.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: good lookin out homie


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

no problem bro. :biggrin: im on here alot..so i see things ppl miss. lol


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: thanx homie...happy 4th to errbody,.maan :uh: all I smell is gunpowder and smoldering bbq pits lmoa


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

"SUMMER BREEZE" is gonna be chromed out....and have moving rear suspension


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Got some clearcoat on the cadi and some pinstriping,almost done with her...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

gonna miss this car......... :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

The Lac is lookin' good homie. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

knew tha lack would be clean. :thumbsup: 
wats up on lemonhead????


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 23 2008, 02:06 PM~11159883
> *knew tha lack would be clean. :thumbsup:
> wats up on lemonhead????
> *


x2!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: flipped over too many times and the roof broke into like 3 pieces, and the bottom I put on the die cast '61. So at least it went out like a Gee!!!!!


:angry: Maan some dude on youtube has a monte carlo on 24s with my lemonhead paintjob. I would bet money he got it from seeing my car but whatever


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 23 2008, 11:54 AM~11158632
> *The Lac is lookin' good homie. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

really appreciate it, almost done with it


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

WELL...............FOR ALL THOSE WHO WANT TO KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE "LEMONHEAD MONTE"....................HERE SHE IS, iGLUED THE TOP BACK TOGETHER AND IT CAME OUT PRETTY COOL, BUT THE DECALS I MADE FOR IT OUT OF COLOR PRINTER PAPER ARE STARTING TO DETERIORATE. 




THANX FOR ALL THE POSITIVE FEEDBACK I'VE RECIEVED FOR THIS CAR  MUCH APPRECIATED


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

what are you using to cover the gap where you cut the roof off near the rear window


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Got some clean builds bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jul 29 2008, 11:02 PM~11212717
> *what are you using to cover the gap where you cut the roof off near the rear window
> *



not sure i know what you mean.....you mean the sunroof or the little side windows that I shaved?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

THE UNDERCARRAIGE IS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 got a lock up pick


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

damn homie, you got some dope builds.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: been away from home all weekend, goodto be back, now i jus gotta build somthin and do a little shippin' :biggrin: 

oh btw thanx darkside customs


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

man..im loving tht color on the caddy! and the chrome really sets it off!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Im color sanding it ritenow , I cant believe how much of a diference it makes....I used to be like :ugh: "I hope I dont fuck up" :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :uh: Damn homies, I jus got back from the hospital ......turns out I had an ANXIETY ATTACK :angry: shit all I know is I couldnt breathe and I felt that tingly sensation all overmy body :uh: you know that feeling when your leg falls asleep.... "IMAGINE THAT ALL OVER YOUR BODY ". MAN THIS HAS BEEN A HARD YEAR....... FEBUARY I HAD AN UPPER RESPIRITORY INFECTION :uh: 

MARCH TO MAY I HAD RHINITIS (SEVERE SEASONAL ALLERGIES)

AND NOW I FIND OUT I HAVE ANXIETY DUE TO BEING THE CHILD OF A VIETNAM VETERAN.


The crazy part is I never had these problems before in my life man. but I guess its somthing Im gonna have to deal with the rest of my life :uh: I stopped smoking black & milds and weed bout a month ago except for once this week  :biggrin: . but yea Im done with smokin. 

THE GOOD THING IS THEY SAID I HAVE TO TAKE TIME OUT TO RELAX AND FIND HOBBY. SO I'LL BE BACK TO BUILDIN SOON, PEACE HOMIES


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie,sorry to here that.somtimes that weed will mess you up.you might be allergic to it....  uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 30 2008, 02:16 AM~11212828
> *THE UNDERCARRAIGE IS DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: thta's vary clean homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 8 2008, 01:35 AM~11291350
> *:0  :uh: Damn homies, I jus got back from the hospital ......turns out I had an ANXIETY ATTACK  :angry:  shit all I know is I couldnt breathe and I felt that tingly sensation all overmy body  :uh:  you know that feeling when your leg falls asleep.... "IMAGINE THAT ALL OVER YOUR BODY ".  MAN THIS HAS BEEN A HARD YEAR....... FEBUARY I HAD AN UPPER RESPIRITORY INFECTION  :uh:
> 
> MARCH TO MAY I HAD RHINITIS (SEVERE SEASONAL ALLERGIES)
> ...


wear a mask when you paint. even if its spray paint!!!
i never wore it i just went and painted with out the mask with CAR PAINT. till the homie came over to the house and said he cant paint no more cuz when he does he spits or throws up blood  cuz its just like sniffing paint for so long


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 8 2008, 06:00 AM~11291856
> *damn homie,sorry to here that.somtimes that weed will mess you up.you might be allergic to it....   uffin:
> *



:biggrin: good lookin out homie, It was more to it than the herb but I still let that stuff go, now im tryin to convince my friends to :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 8 2008, 10:42 AM~11293672
> *wear a mask when you paint. even if its spray paint!!!
> i never wore it i just went and painted with out the mask with CAR PAINT. till the homie came over to the house and said he cant paint no more cuz when he does he spits or throws up blood   cuz its just like sniffing paint for so long
> *


 :0 damn homie tell homie i feel his pain, i would be mad if I couldnt paint anymore man. but yeah I use masks most of the time and when i dont i spray into the wind so it goes away from you. Man to keeep it real Im wonderin if Im gonna be able to go back to welding school :uh: becuase those are some serious fumes man. 

hey squid if youe ever cutting fiberglass, resin, or plastic wear a mask too homie, they have masks strictly for fiberglass and plastics.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:tears: MY OLD 1:1 



















:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a homie how you in tha hospital but online??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

he said he just got back from the hospital in the first sentence homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i got off tha phone with his mom or someone,they said he was still there.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HEY 87 REGAL........... OVER HERE!!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 13 2008, 01:19 AM~11331156
> *HEY 87 REGAL........... OVER HERE!!! :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Nice SS,what happend to it?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Updates??? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Aug 13 2008, 12:22 AM~11331171
> *:biggrin: Nice SS,what happend to it?
> *



:uh: well lets just say I got plenty of good races in before LAPD caught up wit me one friday night :uh: I left before the towtruck got there because it would've hurt too much :angry: 










and the f#*ked up part is I saw it in the Recycler about two months later wit some different rims on it, and they were asking $1,000 more than i paid for it :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 13 2008, 12:26 AM~11331182
> *Updates??? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Gettin to it rite now....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 13 2008, 12:34 AM~11331210
> *:biggrin: Gettin to it rite now....
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

chales lux u lost the ride to the pown


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 13 2008, 12:26 AM~11331182
> *Updates??? :biggrin:
> *



Got the moldings,bumpers and "felix" plates on the caddy, pulled the duece out to finish it up. :uh: Man Im ready to start on sumthin else already :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 19 2008, 04:50 PM~11385646
> *Got the moldings,bumpers and "felix" plates on the caddy,  pulled the duece out to finish it up.  :uh: Man Im ready to start on sumthin else already  :biggrin:
> *



OOPS :biggrin: 


























Built the caddy on the lowridergame too


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Builds lookin' good Victor. Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 19 2008, 05:06 PM~11385829
> *Builds lookin' good Victor. Can't wait to see them in person.
> *



*x10*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Appreciate it homies, just helping' bring that L.A. flavor to the "TABLE" :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 19 2008, 05:56 PM~11385704
> *OOPS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CADDY LUXMAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 10 2008, 02:27 AM~10131867
> *1987 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL TWO TONE CHANGE COLOR AND BLACK
> 
> 
> ...


Hows my baby comin along?I got the 4 door boxed up all i need is a lil $$$ to ship and it will be at your door :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Aug 20 2008, 06:45 PM~11397091
> *Hows my baby comin along?I got the 4 door boxed up all i need is a lil $$$ to ship and it will be at your door :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Shes ready for you mayne, and I cant wait to get that 4dr  Just let me know buddy


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Finished the undies on the 62 lastnight, and sprayed the headliner...
















Im really tryin to make this hopperthe most detailed yet... 

So far its modifactions include hardtop conversion,doors cut open,hood and doors hinged, chromed out undercarraige, working front and back hydraulics, and a motor on display. 

This is also the first car I've ever wetsanded and my first attempt at cutting doors open....I think it came out pretty damn good :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 21 2008, 02:18 AM~11400396
> * Finished the undies on the 62 lastnight, and sprayed the headliner...
> 
> 
> ...


just nuted all on myself :0


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

cool


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks good luxman


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: :0 LOOK WHAT I STUMBLED UPON.....THERE'S A WEBSITE WHERE YOU CAN MAKE YOUR WN LISCENSE PLATES!!!!1 HERE IS A FEW I DID....


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

Yo vic i got the $$$ to ship it off and ill get it off this week uffin: How much does that kemelon paint cost and what colors can you get it in?


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

the wew site is not new I know of it for 8 years lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 23 2008, 11:17 PM~11422285
> *:cheesy:  :0 LOOK WHAT I STUMBLED UPON.....THERE'S A WEBSITE WHERE  YOU CAN MAKE YOUR WN LISCENSE PLATES!!!!1 HERE IS A FEW I DID....
> 
> 
> ...




whats the site!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

x-2


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

acme licese this were u make this plates


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

love that low4oshow plate,ima give ya a call homie....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dremel xpr400= $85
:0 Donk caddy = $15
:cheesy: Lecab conversion= priceless


















:uh: This one has a better cut then my light blue one


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

see homie,now you can tell tha diff....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 14 2008, 02:30 PM~11600064
> * Dremel xpr400= $85
> :0 Donk caddy    = $15
> :cheesy: Lecab conversion= priceless
> ...


HINGED AND PAINTED :0 









AND HERE'S WHAT IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

MY NEXT PROJECT= 2dr Luxury Sport Wagon  


















havent seen it done, and never been one to follow the crowd :biggrin: 
It will not be painted black! and will most likely be on switches and still on full display with motor & hinged hood and setup in rear area :0


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 18 2008, 01:42 AM~11633027
> *MY NEXT PROJECT= 2dr Luxury Sport Wagon
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm i see a good parts mc in the back :cheesy:it's comin along good i like how you got the doors,looks like you got a long way ahead of you


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Dammmmmn looks the Real car cool ! Is this 2 Door Station complete scratch built like a 90s Caddy Coupe or Conv. ?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 20 2008, 12:17 PM~11651916
> *Dammmmmn  looks the Real car cool ! Is this 2 Door Station complete scratch built like a 90s Caddy Coupe or Conv. ?
> *



The real LS wagon from majestics and he started with a regular 4dr malibu wagon. My project is a 4dr malibu wagon and a 1986 MC SS KIT , then Im gonna gat the LS front clip from Twinn  :biggrin: and shave the back door line off :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

ok So heres a lil sumthin I put together since I couldnt make the Route 66 Show. 

The cars I was gonna take include my light blue Lecab, green 66 Rivi,'57 El Camino, Rust Orange 1960 impala (hopper turnt curbside), just finish Grey '64 Hopper (adjustable rearsuspension), and the "Nestle Crunch" themed '87 monte carlo SS.











LT-1 motor in a Caddy :0 I know,...its blurry :uh: 










trunk setup custom baterry rack with quik Disconnnect hangin out the trunk :0 











And here is a Customer car I started yesterday, will be black with gold trim and daytons one switch hopper just like my blue & grey caprice.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

shots of 64 at full extension and dropped


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 20 2008, 12:34 PM~11651999
> *The real LS wagon from majestics and he started with a regular 4dr malibu wagon. My project is a 4dr malibu wagon and a 1986 MC SS KIT , then Im gonna gat the LS front clip from Twinn    :biggrin:  and shave the back door line off  :cheesy:
> *



its been like 2days u dont got this bitch done yet??? lol j.k. i REALLY wanna see this how it comes out homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Yea I had put it on hold to get ready for the show :uh: but there will be progress on it this week. Im finally scheduled to start work again :cheesy: :biggrin: so I'm tryin to get much done before then


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 10:10 AM~11625362
> *HINGED AND PAINTED  :0
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATES ON THE LECAB= ENGINE DONE, TRUNK SETUP DONE, INTERIOR DONE, TRIM PANELS RE-DONE :uh:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MACRO MACRO MACRO!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 27 2008, 10:35 PM~11717694
> *MACRO MACRO MACRO!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL.
> *



x2 lol :biggrin: :biggrin: 

models look nice homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 27 2008, 09:35 PM~11717694
> *MACRO MACRO MACRO!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL.
> *


I know man, my camera realydosent do my paintbrushing skills any kinda justice :uh: . but Im finally workin again so I should have a new camera soon :cheesy: :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2008, 09:06 PM~11717501
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :nono: this aint the hoppers topic, and that aint even a hopper......



































but that is a clean ass '56 :0  Keep it on the ground homie


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 28 2008, 01:51 AM~11718620
> *:scrutinize:  :nono: this aint the hoppers topic, and that aint even a hopper......
> but that is a clean ass '56 :0    Keep it on the ground homie
> *


naw homie it is a hopper,he just has the big wheels in the back to get extra inches :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hehe homie i was just kiddn lol im keepin it a street ride


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

good color combo. what ya puttin those big daytons on? :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

muh caprice...


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

any progress on that wagon :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Sep 28 2008, 12:36 PM~11720453
> *any progress on that wagon  :biggrin:
> *





:nosad: started a new job today  but its only 3days per week so i'll still be putting werk in...  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 20 2008, 03:48 PM~11652606
> *shots of 64 at full extension and dropped
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL SIX T FOUR LUXMAN REAL NICE


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:angel: R.I.P. AUNTIE NIKA YOU WILL BE MISSED. I'LL BE LISTENIN' TO OLDIES AND REMENISING THE REST OF THE NIGHT........man ya just never know whats happening in another part of the world while your havin' a good day :uh: 














If I still smoked I'd put one in the air for you....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 9 2008, 12:10 AM~11818254
> *  :angel:  R.I.P. AUNTIE NIKA  YOU WILL BE MISSED. I'LL BE LISTENIN' TO OLDIES AND REMENISING THE REST OF THE NIGHT........man ya just never know whats happening in another part of the world while your havin' a good day  :uh:
> If I still smoked I'd put one in the air for you....
> *


sorry to hear, lux, i hope the family is well, if u want, i can put on up in memory for her...

:angel: :tears:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:angel: kep ya head up bruh


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 8 2008, 09:11 PM~11818266
> *sorry to hear, lux, i hope the family is well, if u want, i can put on up in memory for her...
> 
> :angel:  :tears:
> *



 feel free to bro, If the store wasnt closed I'd get a bottle but hey


"THANX GUYS"


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 9 2008, 12:17 AM~11818321
> * feel free to bro, If the store wasnt closed I'd get a bottle but hey
> "THANX GUYS"
> *


let me get my camera, and i'll get ya a pic


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 8 2008, 10:10 PM~11818254
> *  :angel:  R.I.P. AUNTIE NIKA  YOU WILL BE MISSED. I'LL BE LISTENIN' TO OLDIES AND REMENISING THE REST OF THE NIGHT........man ya just never know whats happening in another part of the world while your havin' a good day  :uh:
> If I still smoked I'd put one in the air for you....
> *


R.I.P  :tears: :angel:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 8 2008, 09:10 PM~11818254
> *  :angel:  R.I.P. AUNTIE NIKA  YOU WILL BE MISSED. I'LL BE LISTENIN' TO OLDIES AND REMENISING THE REST OF THE NIGHT........man ya just never know whats happening in another part of the world while your havin' a good day  :uh:
> If I still smoked I'd put one in the air for you....
> *


Sorry, to hear about your LOSS.


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

sorry about ya loss homie just keep ya head up and keep a pushin you know what im sayin shit just needs to get stronger.At least she's in a better place now homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie sorry to here that.when this happen?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn that sucks bro
but like they say at least she dosen't have to deal with the stupididty here on earth anymore


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

again, sorry for your loss...


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry for your loss homie. keep your head up


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

sorry for your loss luxman :angel: :angel:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx homies, I just been buildin and goin to work keepin my mind occupied. Last night I ven finished up a trunk setup with some hoses :0


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Damn Vic. Sorry to read about your lost. Just keep your head up homie. My prays are with you and your fam.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

My condolences friend.


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 9 2008, 07:28 AM~11820225
> *damn homie sorry to here that.when this happen?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 10 2008, 11:02 PM~11835014
> *Thanx homies, I just been buildin and goin to work keepin my mind occupied. Last night I ven finished up a trunk setup with some hoses  :0
> *


sup homie ima hit you up later on  thats coo?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: the homie sent me some pics of the Elco replica I did for him sittin' next to the real one check it out :0 :biggrin: ....



























:0 Man this was priceless to get photos of my work and to know the custome was really satisfied


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

congratulations.... :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thats some nice replica you did !

i like it.

frank


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 15 2008, 12:07 PM~11870143
> *thats some nice replica you did !
> 
> i like it.
> ...



:biggrin: THANX. thats a cool avatar pic you have with the cat wearing earphones


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanx homie :biggrin: 

i have a lot more on my computer, different cats with different music styles :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

sup vic,ima hit ya up later...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT WAS COOL OF YOU R HOMIE TO SEND YOU PICS. GOOD JOB ON IT TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Attempin' graphics on an old diecast shop car. didnt have thin tape so I cut it to the thickness I wanted and went at it. this is the second color, I just taped off the blue I want and bout to put the next color on...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE :thumbsup: I CANT SEE A GOD DAMN THING PICS ARE BLURRY ASS HELL but atleast your trying! You'll get it just keep practicing


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 16 2008, 05:09 PM~11885618
> *NICE :thumbsup: I CANT SEE A GOD DAMN THING PICS ARE BLURRY ASS HELL but atleast your trying! You'll get it just keep practicing
> *



thanx, yea I know the camera sucks and plus I just took pics between colors to remember what colors the patterns will be after I candy it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: I BEEN SPENDIN' TOO MUCH TIME IN THE 90'd 2DR LAC TOPIC :biggrin:  SO CAN ANYBODY SPOT THE DIFFERENCES IN THIS CADDY FROM HOW IT COMES IN THE BOX? :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

full size back window, and u opened up the ones behind the door glass-i think the 1/4th windows if i remember right- i reccommend the regal/gn 1/4th window for that!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

fill size rear window, and no lines for the landau top


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

sorry to hear of your loss. my condolences to you and yours.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 20 2008, 02:43 PM~11920397
> *fill size rear window, and no lines for the landau top
> *


 :biggrin: yup fullsize back window, fullsize side windows and no no halftop  . the plan is to make it look like a coupe deville instead of how it comes  , just gotts be different ya' know :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

lol, the caddy i had, i cut teh halftop lines off, then ended up using it as a paint body...., let me see if i can fin the pic, by the way, that kit looks amazing in testors new fiery orange laquer


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 20 2008, 11:07 PM~11926384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 nice & smooth, what color is that spayed over? looks good. thats crazy because I did kinda want pics of one with stock windows to compare  thanx


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

well if i can get my camera working, i'll get ya all the pic i can of it, its sprayed over a silver


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 21 2008, 12:19 AM~11926673
> *well if i can get my camera working, i'll get ya all the pic i can of it, its sprayed over a silver
> *


its cool, these are good enough pics


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 01:05 PM~11919410
> *:uh:  I BEEN SPENDIN' TOO MUCH TIME IN THE 90'd 2DR LAC TOPIC  :biggrin:    SO CAN ANYBODY SPOT THE DIFFERENCES IN THIS CADDY FROM HOW IT COMES IN THE BOX? :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin: ...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Victor. Heres mine i started a while back.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

just got some metalspecks silver,some primer, and some other stuff :biggrin: ..........there will progress soon


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 24 2008, 12:12 AM~11959526
> *  just got some metalspecks silver,some primer, and some other stuff  :biggrin: ..........there will progress soon
> *



stripped my diecast LS monte.....gonna repaint and make it a hopper  .....come on you know me!!!!! :biggrin: 


FROM THIS... :uh: 










TO THIS....FOR NOW....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 27 2008, 08:28 PM~11717265
> *UPDATES ON THE LECAB= ENGINE DONE, TRUNK SETUP DONE, INTERIOR DONE, TRIM PANELS RE-DONE  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Done and shipped  ....
























custom boot hand cut to fit and painted :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DID THE SILVER LeCAB GO TO OXNARD??? THAT CAR IS FROM HERE!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You got some killer work homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Like the Greey one.........


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

ayy home boy that GN and the monte r dope as hell


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 27 2008, 12:20 AM~11981806
> *DID THE SILVER LeCAB GO TO OXNARD??? THAT CAR IS FROM HERE!!
> *


well pretty close to there :biggrin: , Im pretty sure its the owner of that car, but I could be wrong there arent too many photos of the 1:1


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 12:16 AM~11981497
> *Done and shipped   ....
> 
> 
> ...


WHAZZ UP LUXMAN :biggrin: NICE CADDY BRO


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 01:05 PM~11919410
> *:uh:  I BEEN SPENDIN' TOO MUCH TIME IN THE 90'd 2DR LAC TOPIC  :biggrin:    SO CAN ANYBODY SPOT THE DIFFERENCES IN THIS CADDY FROM HOW IT COMES IN THE BOX? :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin: ...
> 
> 
> ...



 Well'p that turned into this....

















And yes...it will be on switches :biggrin: :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

more pix :0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 5 2008, 09:35 PM~12076232
> *more pix :0
> *



:biggrin:  gonna tape off the frame and candy it tomorow









the trunk mural ...









gonna post a preview vid in my other topic because it has hydraulic tips in it :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks clean homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

A huge thumbs up Luxman :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2x2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 6 2008, 01:18 PM~12080693
> *A huge thumbs up Luxman :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 6 2008, 12:18 PM~12080693
> *A huge thumbs up Luxman :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Hey PATTI , good to see ya, your signature is funny as hell :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got that in today....................... thanks bro for the hook-up!

hit me up if you need anything bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 7 2008, 11:17 AM~12090336
> *got that in today....................... thanks bro for the hook-up!
> 
> hit me up if you need anything bro
> *


 :biggrin:  Glad you like......put em to good use :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 03:30 PM~12091016
> *:biggrin:    Glad you like......put em to good use  :0
> *




for sure bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

RANDOM SHOP PICS  :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:

i dont like the wagon no more, flips too easy...lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 01:08 PM~12091333
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i dont like the wagon no more, flips too easy...lol
> *



Yea I wasent likinthat either, but the 9.6 was the only battery I had charged at the moment  7.2 volt batts werk better  . Man I wish I could've showed how it bunnyhops but .......holding the camera , couldnt hit both switches


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

lay the camera down :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: tried that, the camera just falls over :angry:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 10:18 PM~12094403
> *:uh: tried that, the camera just falls over  :angry:
> *


you build models, use 2 kit boxes and make them hold it up.... :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 26 2008, 11:16 PM~11981497
> *Done and shipped   ....
> 
> 
> ...


was this a donk kit ?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

DONT WORRY, IT'LL BE TAKEN CARE OF


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 07:32 PM~12094548
> *DONT WORRY, IT'LL BE TAKEN CARE OF
> *


?  
i was asking caus im working on one i wanted to know how you lowerd it down in the front so much.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 7 2008, 10:37 PM~12094600
> *?
> i was asking caus im working on one i wanted to know how you lowerd it down in the front so much.
> *


use the stock supension


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 7 2008, 07:37 PM~12094600
> *?
> i was asking caus im working on one i wanted to know how you lowerd it down in the front so much.
> *


Yea it was the donk kit but I had extras to used the chrome one from the lowrider kit, but Bodydropped is rite you can use the stocks tat come with it


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

them montes on page one r badd homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

the le cab looks good homie!! what you make the boot out of??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

when u gonna join the new forum? Low Down Creations.....

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi

there's a "hopper" section basically empty waiting for you


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^^^^ :cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

did you get the caddy parts?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 12:31 AM~12103290
> *did you get the caddy parts?
> *



:tears: :tears: So that was your padded yellow envelope....It had a taped up hole and all I found in it was one side of the batteries that go in the trunk. And it had "return to sender/no such person" written on it. Idk dude , not the first time its happened


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

really thats f ed up.. had both sets of batteries and who;e dash when tt left my hand... sorry bro


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

What up lux


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin:  I got my 1:1 started up today :0 just been werkin and focusing on the real monte ....but Im almost done with my next project. 












And I came up with a project that will be better than the LS wagon


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 12 2008, 08:51 PM~12141400
> *:biggrin:    I got my 1:1 started up today  :0  just been werkin and focusing on the real monte ....but Im almost done with my next project.
> And I came up with a project that will be better than the LS  wagon
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

Something better than that?damn this got ta be good


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

lookin gud homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Nov 12 2008, 11:39 PM~12142587
> *Something better than that?damn this got ta be good
> *



Well.....It probly wont be all that grand to everybody, but if you like grand nationals your gonna like it


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

What up low,aw lux you know how i feel about dem buicks.I love em and i cant to see what you got up ya sleeve.Can a ***** get a hint?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Nov 13 2008, 09:36 PM~12151981
> *What up low,aw lux you know how i feel about dem buicks.I love em and i cant to see what you got up ya sleeve.Can a ***** get a hint?
> *



:no: Well, its sumthin that's been done a thousand times just never with a grandnational front-end and pieces  






:ugh: :banghead:  Fuck man, IF ANYBODY FIGURES IT OUT KEEP IT TO YOURSELF PLEASE, MY BROTHER WOULD KILL ME BECUASE HE'S BUILDING A REAL ONE.... IM JUST DOIN IT IN PLASTIC :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:cheesy: think i know. sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well since my brother said its O.K. the new idea is a "GRAND NATIONAL/EL CAMINO"  

ALL BLACK
G/N MOTOR,FRONT END, HOOD, AND EMBLEMS
BLACK 22"s
BED COVERS WITH SPOILER
SHAVED BACK BUMPER


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i knew u was doin that to a elco lol, its had cutty front ends and monte front ends, i figured u'd be goin after somethin like that


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

Yo lux i hate to say this but it has already been done in a model homie.I dont have a link because im on ma phone but it is at scaleautomagazine.com.Its not a lowrider but its on factory nat wheels tho.From what i remember its all blue and its clean as fuck tho homie


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 27 2008, 12:20 AM~11981806
> *DID THE SILVER LeCAB GO TO OXNARD??? THAT CAR IS FROM HERE!!
> *


It Was..........


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey KID you going ON SUNDAY TO VICTORVILLE????


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:nosad aint got nothin ready...plus all my free time been goin' to gettin the new 1:1 running good so I can move it from somebodys house :uh: . Take lots of pics though :cheesy: :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP, HEY BIG BRO WELCOME TO LAYITLOW !!! :wave:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!!!!!!! GOOD HEALTH AND PROSPERITY TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey vic,hope ya dont mind me post up sum of ma whips from san andreas :biggrin: 









73 caprice








again








again








76 cutlass on 30's








again








91 bubble carprice








85 cadillac coupe deville








89 Caprice Classic Brougham








again








07 avalanche








73 caprice








another box chevy brougham








86 monte carlo ss








71 impala








85 cutlass brougham


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 nice werk homie im lovin dat blak MONTE CARLO


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: Man I gotta get back to buildin'.... just been focused on the 1:1 lately


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

THATS WATS UP HOMIE.IMA HIT YA UP SOON.


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

COOL RIDES WERE U GOT THEM FROM


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: "what do you mean my lisence is suspended officer"... :ugh: . "yes I'll be sure to clear that up sir, have a nice day, thank you" hno: Damn that was close :angry: . 

well guys due to major motivation from all these clean '09 builds I'm gettin' back out there with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

How did you do then san andreas cars?


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

MTX pm me ill send ya every thang u need,Lux i got da motha fuckin regal man i swear when i seen luxman on da box ***** i was like ohhh shiit kamilli here.Man i took it out da box man dat paint iz slick as fuck but i do know not ta get it n direct light lol.thanks homie.i pulled da motor out and im touchin dat up got new windows and about ta throw sum new 26's on there


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

Eh lux,gud news im getin ma 79 monte carlo at da end of da month :cheesy: ......but what sould i do wit it but i do know i ain't putin switches on it :uh: (tired of everyone tellin me ta do dat)anyone got any ideas?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

My first build in a long while....
LS monte gonna be on switches and very clean.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice brother give me a call tomorow lets set something up for this week......


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 6 2009, 12:32 AM~14994057
> * My first build in a long while....
> LS monte gonna be on switches and very clean.
> 
> ...


Looks like I am gonna have to keep my eye on this one!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 5 2009, 11:32 PM~14994057
> * My first build in a long while....
> LS monte gonna be on switches and very clean.
> 
> ...


  nice bro wat color u paintn it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 6 2009, 01:53 AM~14994225
> * nice bro wat color u paintn it
> *



thanx most likely pearl white with all gold trim n name it "white gold" :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 6 2009, 12:32 AM~14994057
> * My first build in a long while....
> LS monte gonna be on switches and very clean.
> 
> ...


Kool, you're back again! Looks like its gonna be a nice project!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 6 2009, 04:15 AM~14994137
> *Looks like I am gonna have to keep my eye on this one!!!!
> *




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 6 2009, 07:29 PM~15000627
> *Kool, you're back again! Looks like its gonna be a nice project!
> *


x-2 welcome back


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 3 2009, 03:31 PM~13168188
> *How did you do then san andreas cars?
> *


x2...


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 6 2009, 01:32 AM~14994057
> * My first build in a long while....
> LS monte gonna be on switches and very clean.
> 
> ...


Aint no sight better than 2 monte carlos in one picture.man they ain't done but they mad insperation


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 01:07 PM~12091317
> *RANDOM SHOP PICS   :0
> 
> 
> ...


damm just like me to be like two years late on anything and everything.
All this time you had these cars and i never stumbled on this thread...
A.D.D. IS A BITCH... i want to see more of the wagon..any wagon..and the die
cast? did you lift it? I want to see it! where can I go..I what thread or link were you talking about when you said it has hydraulic tips in the video?? I have seen your white caddy on you tube like 100 times....but I did not know that was you.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well its bout time I post sum of this progress I been makin lol....

First up my '88 LS Monte carlo Hopper :cheesy: :biggrin: :0 


























Primered til I decide on a color scheme, but the re-enforced frame is ready for action...tried a few new tricks and it came out great. Lots of measureing and aligning even tho it might not look like it lol.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 20 2009, 09:55 PM~15137745
> * Well its bout time I post sum of this progress I been makin lol....
> 
> First up my '88 LS Monte carlo Hopper  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0
> ...


NICE!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Next up a 1970 Impala  

Gonna Have a 4 switch Dancer kit,Sunroof (with sliding glass :0 ),2-tone paint, and built clean of course  . Got sum paint on it today...and 2 motors mounted.








Heres the 2-tone...









The rims will match the top & interior  










Well... more to come this week, back to werk in the morning :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I cant wait to see this bad boy dance brother!!!!!!! keep up the great work. cant wait to bring her home :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 12 2009, 10:44 PM~15064166
> *damm just like me to be like two years late on anything and everything.
> All this time you had these cars and i never stumbled on this thread...
> A.D.D. IS A BITCH... i want to see more of the wagon..any wagon..and the die
> ...


Well unfortunately I sold the wagon...sometimes I regret it but at least I got footage of it before I did :biggrin: :cheesy:  Hit my youtube link below and you can see it


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 6 2009, 12:32 AM~14994057
> * My first build in a long while....
> LS monte gonna be on switches and very clean.
> 
> ...


sup man were u get the kit from


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Sep 21 2009, 08:53 PM~15147704
> *sup man were u get the kit from
> *



It was a regular ss monte kit but I got my hands on a LS clip so I had to make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 
















need more color in the interior tho...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 21 2009, 03:28 PM~15143653
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: Sup my boy


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 06:38 PM~15157237
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good so far brotha... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 23 2009, 03:38 AM~15157237
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color homie ... uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

yea nice color choices !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Can`t wait to see them dance


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Thanx guys, Im hoping to see more people do a moving sunroof after I pull it off :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie! i never thought of that! lol. so its gone be motorized right??


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 24 2009, 12:25 AM~15171390
> *:biggrin: Thanx guys, Im hoping to see more people do a moving sunroof after I pull it off :0
> *


Don't temp me! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 25 2009, 04:00 AM~15182072
> *Don't temp me! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Just do it! You know you want to...and I'm sure it will work PERFECT! hahaha


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 20 2009, 10:07 PM~15137832
> *Next up a 1970 Impala
> 
> Gonna Have a 4 switch Dancer kit,Sunroof (with sliding glass :0 ),2-tone paint, and built clean of course   . Got sum paint on it today...and 2 motors mounted.
> ...


  Well'p, that turned into this. . .


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 24 2009, 08:34 PM~15773040
> * Well'p,  that turned into this. . .
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Vic. Now let's c that shit dance!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

And thee other project I recently finished, my "Blue Moon '62" :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2009, 09:36 PM~15773084
> *Looks Good Vic. Now let's c that shit dance!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



No prob jus' tell me how to embed youtube vids :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 24 2009, 08:41 PM~15773149
> *No prob jus' tell me how to embed youtube vids  :biggrin:
> *


Just make ur video and copy the linc and paste the linc here.


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2009, 09:36 PM~15773084
> *Looks Good Vic. Now let's c that shit dance!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2... i wanna see these bad boys dance...those r some sick builds...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sQuEAkz_@Nov 24 2009, 08:50 PM~15773298
> *x2... i wanna see these bad boys dance...those r some sick builds...
> *


X3 me too :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea man, I been buildin but only have a cell phone camera, and most of my recent werk has been for customers so I didnt take pics. Now I plan to gwt back to my builds :biggrin: jus gotta Decide on colors for my monte and 59 impala


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

WATS GOOD!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 24 2009, 09:39 PM~15773117
> *And thee other project I recently finished, my "Blue Moon '62"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 25 2009, 06:39 AM~15773117
> *And thee other project I recently finished, my "Blue Moon '62"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dat ziet er goed uit.....
{That looks good}


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

some good ish up in here !


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

wassup LUX ? i kinda been outta the gap lately but i see ya back in action my man! nice builds goin on here! i know i got ya yella wagon, da green impala , and ya built me that black caddy! Still hittin em to brotha!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@Nov 29 2009, 01:41 PM~15813254
> *wassup LUX ? i kinda been outta the gap lately but i see ya back in action my man! nice builds goin on here!  i know i got ya yella wagon, da green impala , and ya built me that black caddy!  Still hittin em to brotha!
> *



:0 :biggrin: :tears: I cant tell you how much I miss my wagon. If you get e chance please take a few flicks or sum vids of those cars, It would be much appreciated bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 30 2009, 12:24 AM~15819362
> *:0  :biggrin:  :tears: I cant tell you how much I miss my wagon. If you get e chance please take a few flicks or sum vids of those cars, It would be much appreciated bro
> *


Lux Lux...Roll call baaaaaaby....Okay you got to beg borrrow or buy, a camera
(you need video and still's because your cars move in a real way) and we all 
want to see more, and clear close up's...put them two new chevy's all over 
impala fest..And to the guy that got the yellow wagon..! Fuck take many pictures
of that car and post that bitch all over (get your twinkle on) thread..cause it has a light in it....and take pictures of all other moving cars and post all over my thread
if you dont mind..I want to see them bitch's.. Luxman in affect in real way............
hydro..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 25 2009, 06:15 AM~15775938
> *Dat ziet er goed uit.....
> {That looks good}
> *


 see? you made the D.J. get all NORDIK on that ass! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2009, 06:17 PM~15820895
> *see? you made the D.J.  get all NORDIK  on that ass! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

hno: hno: :around:  :rant: Dam guys Im goin crazy sittin here in L.A. while my girl is in the hospital 36weeks preg and the fuckin doc is b.s.'ing her!!!!!!! He's really fu*#in' lucky Im not there or I'd proffesionally cus his ass out :burn: :guns: . 

:angel: FOLKS PLEASE PRAY FOR MY COMING DAUGHTER THIS HAS BEEN A VERY DIFFICULT 9 MONTHS AND WE TRYIN TO MAKE IT THRU THE LAST IN HEALTHY CONDITION. THIS IS DA 4TH TIME THE HAD TO STOP HER CONTRACTIONS AND I CANT HELP BUT BE HELLA WORRIED. 

I been focused on my fam and havnt been on much but I have been buildin and sliding thru checkin out all the good werk ya'll been puttin out, thanx for all da luv and wish errybody a prosperous & healthy new year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel: I HOPE EVERYTHING GET S BETTER FOR YOU AND THE FAM REAL SOON BRO.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

X2 :angel:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 29 2009, 06:54 PM~16128529
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel: I HOPE EVERYTHING GET S BETTER FOR YOU AND THE FAM REAL SOON BRO.
> *


x-3


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

my :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: are with you my brother!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 29 2009, 10:30 PM~16127381
> *hno:  hno:  :around:    :rant: Dam guys Im goin crazy sittin here in L.A. while my girl is in the hospital 36weeks preg and the fuckin doc is b.s.'ing her!!!!!!! He's really fu*#in' lucky Im not there or I'd proffesionally cus his ass out  :burn:  :guns:  .
> 
> :angel: FOLKS PLEASE PRAY FOR MY COMING DAUGHTER THIS HAS BEEN A VERY DIFFICULT 9 MONTHS AND WE TRYIN TO MAKE IT THRU THE LAST IN HEALTHY CONDITION. THIS IS DA 4TH TIME THE HAD TO STOP HER CONTRACTIONS AND I CANT HELP BUT BE HELLA WORRIED.
> ...


What's up congrats on the baby...your daughter's in my prayers.

I'm going to get back with you soon so we can get squared up after everything settles down.

Appreciated.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 30 2009, 03:46 AM~16131351
> *my  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel: are with you my brother!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 homie hope all turns out well


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 30 2009, 03:46 AM~16131351
> *my  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel: are with you my brother!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 homie hope all turns out well


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

best of luck to you and your family homie


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

My prayers are with you and your fam bro. :angel:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2009, 07:09 AM~16132008
> *My prayers are with you and your fam bro.  :angel:
> *


X2 hope everything goes well brother


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keep your head up bro, we'll be prayin' for you !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

My prayers are with you bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 30 2009, 03:59 AM~16131368
> *What's up congrats on the baby...your daughter's in my prayers.
> 
> I'm going to get back with you soon so we can get squared up after everything settles down.
> ...


please do, I havent forgot about ya! ! !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

thanx everybody, I'll let ya'll know wen she arrives. Its looking better now


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jan 1 2010, 03:00 AM~16151430
> *thanx everybody, I'll let ya'll know wen she arrives. Its looking better now
> *


   HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hope everything works out for you Luxman... :happysad: Thats REAL...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

my baby girl arrived today at 6:43 jan,3 2010 healthy and yellow just like me :biggrin: thanx you guys for the support. I hope to be back to buildin' soon. I got sum cool ideas to put down  . jus sipp;in on sum Bombay Sahpire and talkin to my girl


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats bro my wifes got r second one on the way


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 3 2010, 10:22 PM~16175662
> *congrats bro my wifes got r second one on the way
> *


thanx man best wishes to ya'll bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jan 3 2010, 10:15 PM~16175570
> *my baby girl arrived today at 6:43 jan,3 2010 healthy and yellow just like me  :biggrin: thanx you guys for the support. I hope to be back to buildin' soon. I got sum cool ideas to put down  . jus sipp;in on sum Bombay Sahpire and talkin to my girl
> *


 A whole lot of angle's watching over this one!  
God bless you and the New Life...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jan 3 2010, 10:15 PM~16175570
> *my baby girl arrived today at 6:43 jan,3 2010 healthy and yellow just like me  :biggrin: thanx you guys for the support. I hope to be back to buildin' soon. I got sum cool ideas to put down  . jus sipp;in on sum Bombay Sahpire and talkin to my girl
> *


Congrats man.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

congrats on the baby girl


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 08:01 AM~16178015
> *congrats on the baby girl
> *


X2 WHAT UP VIC


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

congrats homie!!!!


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

sup lux congrats on the new baby and im liking thath 1970 
nice color mix


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:worship: :wave: Thanx guys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Congrats Vic!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrats Homie....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 5 2010, 12:42 PM~16190848
> *Congrats Homie....
> *


 :biggrin: x10


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CONGRADULATIONS BRO!!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

yo you in la?? you got some fire work mang!! were you on you tube hoppin with the green foe and the 61? get at me


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jan 5 2010, 04:29 PM~16193258
> *yo you in la?? you got some fire work mang!! were you on you tube hoppin with the green foe and the 61? get at me
> *



:biggrin:  Yup dats me bro, jus let me know what ya got in mind.


----------



## LOWRIDING_805 (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 13 2008, 12:49 AM~10642100
> *:uh: Fuckin server!!! Ihate wen i post shit twice in a row........
> Well'p since im already here..........have sum more random shop pics :biggrin:
> 
> ...


WOULD YOU SELL THAT MODEL CAR TO ME BRO


----------



## LOWRIDING_805 (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 29 2008, 01:00 AM~11725536
> *KOOL SIX T FOUR LUXMAN REAL NICE
> *


IS THAT YOURS


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

if anybody wants a hopper built just holler at me direct 3213 351 5333 $180 and up and that $80 on materials alone, no crappy werk, everybody knows I get down  . this is pretty much my second job rite now. I live in G.A. now jus tryin to support my daughter


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sup bro


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jun 1 2010, 09:12 PM~17668206
> *if anybody wants a hopper built just holler at me direct 3213 351 5333 $180 and up and that $80 on materials alone, no crappy werk, everybody knows I get down   . this is pretty much my second job rite now. I live in G.A. now jus tryin to support my daughter
> *


  good shxt bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jun 1 2010, 08:23 PM~17669668
> *sup bro
> *


  CHILLIN MAN, U STILL GOT THAT STUFF I WANTED?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 5 2010, 11:31 PM~17706026
> * good shxt bro! :thumbsup:
> *


x2!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin:  thanx fellas


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wasup with yah phone??


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> A whole lot of angle's watching over this one!
> God bless you and the New Life...


just wanted to say thanx again big homie, 1year later she's still healthy and growin faster than i can buy shoes lmao. i know you feel me when i say im remanicsing bout the "SHAW" and how it used to be . . . hope ya doing cool mayne , peace


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

SANTA MUST HAVE FLEW OVER MY HOUSE AND DROPPED SUMTHIN BCUZ ITS BOUT TO GO DOWN LIKE A MUTHATF*#IN' PLANE CRASH !!!!! LOL


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

LUXMAN said:


> if anybody wants a hopper built just holler at me direct 3213 351 5333 $180 and up and that $80 on materials alone, no crappy werk, everybody knows I get down  . this is pretty much my second job rite now. I live in G.A. now jus tryin to support my daughter


UPDATE ON THAT NUMBER LOL 720 240 8435 STILL DOING CUSTOM ORDER HOPPERS AND REPLICAS !!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> SANTA MUST HAVE FLEW OVER MY HOUSE AND DROPPED SUMTHIN BCUZ ITS BOUT TO GO DOWN LIKE A MUTHATF*#IN' PLANE CRASH !!!!! LOL


aww sheeeeit!! looks like your finally diggin some stuff out huh?!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

YOU BACK ITS HOPPING TIME


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Introducing . . ."SANDY 4" aka Beach Bum . . . .







This is just the basecoat , I shot gloss pearl over it this morning. Will have flaked n patterned roof soon! Workin hydraulics = poseable suspension plus hinged hood and motor on display !!!







This car will be at Denver's hobbytown usa model carshow on Oct. 22 for lowrider category and exhibition hopping!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice, pm addy and ill get that hood n front end out to ya


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Will do coast! Here it is on 3 wheel , this is most likely how im gonna pose it at the show bcuz the whole bottom will also be painted n bare metaled out, plus it shows how the suspension is functional lol . 

The champagne color on the rims was my first color choice but I went with the tan , so they will sprayed to match lol


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Lookin good nd good luck at da show


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


>


thats nice!!!:thumbsup:
makes me wanna build a hopper!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats nice!!!:thumbsup:makes me wanna build a hopper!!


 Or you can have one, built by Vintage Customs . . . I heard they are busting out a 79 Le Cab on switches too !!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Or you can have one, built by Vintage Customs . . . I heard they are busting out a 79 Le Cab on switches too !!!


you gotta website for vintage customs?! AND WHAT HOBBY TOWN IS HAVING A SHOW LUX?! i see Denver and model show!!! where you at bro?! dont forget im in your hood!! LOL!! if i cant represent, ill at least show face for some pics and what not! hobby town in arvada?!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> you gotta website for vintage customs?! AND WHAT HOBBY TOWN IS HAVING A SHOW LUX?! i see Denver and model show!!! where you at bro?! dont forget im in your hood!! LOL!! if i cant represent, ill at least show face for some pics and what not! hobby town in arvada?!


 No official website for Vintage Customs yet but my youtube page has all my work from last couple of years, youtube.com/chevyornuthin or just search for vintage customs on thereThe show is gonna be at the hobbytown on wadsworth , I guess that would be arvada lol, I'll post the flyer tonite or tomorow !!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> No official website for Vintage Customs yet but my youtube page has all my work from last couple of years, youtube.com/chevyornuthin or just search for vintage customs on thereThe show is gonna be at the hobbytown on wadsworth , I guess that would be arvada lol, I'll post the flyer tonite or tomorow !!!


cool man! im a check out those videos!:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

UPDATES ON "SANDY" 4 . . . .put in wrk over the weekend since I couldnt be at the Super Show . . 

So I flaked the top, two differnt colors- one is gold rainbow flake ,the other is kinda goldish/orande/greenish . Pinstriped in between with black pen lol!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

. . . .









Heres her undies (lmao) bare metaled suspension, lightly flaked frame and yes its a hopper so . . . Might see sum extra stuff there lol











Took sum outside pics n mocked it up, this was before I finish pinstriping . . .really feelin it so far, lots more detail to go !!!











And My favorite pic so far !!!. . .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good lux i still got them 4,s just waitin on cash tto come in to send them ur way


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

nice this 64 impala looks soo cool and old skool
:cheesy:


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

your work looks really good man:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx alot guys really appreciated!!! Cant wait to do the chrome trim but Im wondering if I should do a little matchin flake down the side . . .or leave it as is


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Late saturday nites . . .


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> Late saturday nites . . .


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HEARD YOU GOT A NEW TOY TO LIFT?!!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yup Yup!!! The shop aint been this full in a minute lol . Its 64s everywhere . . .even a 1/18 scale thats just dieing to get juiced !!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Finished black pinstriping and bare metal, two coats of clear and blackwashed the spokes & and put my knockoffs on . . .



















"$ANDY 4" is comin out better than the vision I first had in my head ! ! ! What you guys think ??


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good homie !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Finished black pinstriping and bare metal, two coats of clear and blackwashed the spokes & and put my knockoffs on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coming out clean!!:thumbsup:
wat it do lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx ya'll , Hopefully my 2 motors get delivered before friday , so I can have it together and swangin for the weekend !!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Just finished chroming out the guts, still gotta install in dash tv and some details frpm digs printshop !!! Show is Saturday dude its crunchtime cuz!!!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Finished black pinstriping and bare metal, two coats of clear and blackwashed the spokes & and put my knockoffs on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice like that rear end pic. Cant wait to see some video.:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:lookin good brotha


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

coming along nice. good luck at the show


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's dope Lux. nice interior detailing, that roof is hot & hydros are cool as hell


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Good work bro.....


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I see you my boy I took some time off but with the hoppers back I might get back on it LOOKING 4 some video U looking clean I like the top I might have to send you the 63 when i get a hood 4 it lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hopping time


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Brought it to werk wit me ,tryin to get her done !!! Got the TV's in, glass in ,made hinged fir the hood , still goun rite now . . .










Custom made screen . . . 









Interior closeup brfore it gets installed









Sunroof shot lol


















Clear pearl over body color and two shades of flake on the roof . Man I cant stop takin pics of this car . . . .


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thats bad ass shine bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

its comin along nic LUX!! im diggin that body color!! you hittin hobby town show saturday!?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> thats bad ass shine bro!


x2!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks killer in the sun :guns:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok send it my way when its done :x::boink:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx homies , 

Hock yes ill be there thats why im puttin over time on the car now. I jus gotta do it lol.

Dueces76 dobt worry bro ill make just as clean for ya, gotta keep this one tho lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

post that clean sh** up on my page ITS not many hoppers so I love to see some new builds keep up the good work. 


D4L you cant tell


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> post that clean sh** up on my page ITS not many hoppers so I love to see some new builds keep up the good work. D4L you cant tell


 Shit Lets jus fill up the " post all hoppers" topic or my "HOW TO HYDRAULICS" topic so it all be together and make that shyt crack off you feel me. Then all us hoppers can chop it up in one topic!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is to sweeeeet !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man wait til you see tomorows pics, rite now im throwin on sum details from digs printshop and doin final assembly. . . .


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Man wait til you see tomorows pics, rite now im throwin on sum details from digs printshop and doin final assembly. . . .


so you are throwin down in the hobby town show show then lux?! i wanna put somethin in bad, but my plates full right now!! i just hope i make it out to snap flicks!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes bro please bring a camera lol . . .bcuz my phone is ok but batttery dies quick!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Yes bro please bring a camera lol . . .bcuz my phone is ok but batttery dies quick!


snapped the 4 today bro! ill throw what i got for a lil later!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i only got 2 good ones, one of the hobby town guys kept telling my not to reach acrossed the plastic chain they had around the tables.......


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx hock, sorry I missed ya . Well guys I took 1st place lowrider ! ! ! Many pics to come, but im goin on 3 hrs sleep so ill post tomorow, gonna crash . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh yea the video of it hopping is on youtube already . . . Vintage Customs 64 , check it out


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats good right there homie ! Congrats !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

congrats on the win!:thumbsup: well deserved


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:so what did 1st place get , a trophy and a kit of your choosing? worth it with htown prices:biggrin:was there a lot of entries? there was a show last week at htown here but i missed it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Congrats homie!!



LUXMAN said:


> Thanx hock, sorry I missed ya . Well guys I took 1st place lowrider ! ! ! Many pics to come, but im goin on 3 hrs sleep so ill post tomorow, gonna crash . . .


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> congrats on the win!:thumbsup: well deserved


x2!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

PRICELESS MOMENT - I was walkin around lookin at other entrys and overheard my Dad say "Damn I jus noticed he got magazines n stuff on the seat!" . . . 

Thanx Dig , your printworks really add detail bro , n thanx to everyone for the comps and all the motivation from seeing you guy sick builds !!!! A win for me is a win for us all . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:so what did 1st place get , a trophy and a kit of your choosing? worth it with htown prices:biggrin:was there a lot of entries? there was a show last week at htown here but i missed it


 Lol nah we just got throphys , the 64 box was at home still full of parts so I just grabbed another box lol. Hobbytown kit prices are outrageous tho . I saw a few of the new releases and a fresh 61 rag that I was tempted to scoop up. But nah I got projects to finish


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

MORE PICS OF " SANDY 4" . . . 



















Intorior details - bare metaled everything possible ,swicth panel under left side of steering wheel, Digs printshop Iphone on dash,Orlies lowriding magazine on passenger seat along with pack of black n milds, Mack 10 cd on back seat, custom made in dash and rear console t.v. s , front lisence plate on dash, and photo etched plaque in rear window . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:lookin good homie, got some more amt kits when youre ready


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*ok ok*

ok i see you pump me up to hop then


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Shyt Im temryin to pump everybody up to hop ! Im bout to move so everything packed up more videos comin soon as I unpack !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

good luck on the move:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Shyt Im temryin to pump everybody up to hop ! Im bout to move so everything packed up more videos comin soon as I unpack !


LOL...where you moving to now lux!?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Took sum outside shots, finally unpacked all my car shyt after moving back here to Augusta,Ga . . .


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Took sum outside shots, finally unpacked all my car shyt after moving back here to _*Augusta,Ga*_ . . .


well...at least i got to see the 4 before it moved away!!


----------



## DR Corona (Aug 15, 2011)

im looking to buy a hopper what do u sell your car for u do good work looking for a car for my son for chrismax let me know bro asap thanks


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

DR Corona said:


> im looking to buy a hopper what do u sell your car for u do good work looking for a car for my son for chrismax let me know bro asap thanks


Thats wusup , wish I could get a hopper for christmas lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

64 not for sale anymore, bills paid lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok Im gonna crank out one more build for 2011 . . . Building a replica of this clean regal ! Finally tackling the GN to Regal conversion and its coming out pretty damn good . . . 




















Luckily I had an old gn trunk which I used to replace the scoop !





















Really proud of this , I feel ready to tackle bigger projects & swaps


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Edit


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Updates on the Replica Regal build .. . . Finished bmf, 1 coat of clear, colormatched the wheels, made u bars, mounted the motors, etc.


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> MORE PICS OF " SANDY 4" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS REAL GOOD....LOVE THE DETAIL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

good idea using the trunk for the hood line! i chopped 2 hoods and it still fell a little short! the regal is lookin good bro! got some shots of that hood?!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

lets hop lux http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqaQydPSQxs&sns=fb


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx fellas! 

Hock ill post more hood pics , it aint perfect but prettty damn smooth lol

Met8to im down to hop! I will be posting a vid of this regal hopping soon.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Updates on the Replica Regal build .. . . Finished bmf, 1 coat of clear, colormatched the wheels, made u bars, mounted the motors, etc.



Dam looks good 
did u keep the motor in it?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Nope not this one next car I build will tho


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

i can tell that regal gets up dope car


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

LUXMAN said:


> Ok Im gonna crank out one more build for 2011 . . . Building a replica of this clean regal ! Finally tackling the GN to Regal conversion and its coming out pretty damn good . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That's knowledge right there!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Taking inventory lol . . . This is just a portion !!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

COOL.uffin:



LUXMAN said:


> Taking inventory lol . . . This is just a portion !!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Nice work homie! Love the way you did the Regal hood. impala interior looks great too!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:banghead: i still gotta get a bubble envelope for your SS decals!! works been crazy busy! my bad bro! i'll get yah


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx guys ,cant wait to start buildin again. . .

No rush hock I know how it is ,trust lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work in here homie... Good to see u building again


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well the tan regal is on hold . . . Now	Im building this blue one for the homie in san diego, one switch hopper 




























Just gettin back in the groove Ill be puttin out a personal build soon. . .


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

O.G. u bars always make a great hopper. Get down LUX


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

nice builds homie i like that baby blu 63:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx homies. Yea chris , that 63 was one of my favorites


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hit me up brother


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i sent your SS decals to the wrong addy bro, i just got em back today in the mail! LOL, i wasnt even close, they got sent to CALI even! i do have your current addy though, my bad bro! RE-SEND!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol cool bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LUXMAN said:


> Well the tan regal is on hold . . . Now Im building this blue one for the homie in san diego, one switch hopper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Was listening to oldies and havin drank . . .then I got switch happy n pulled out the "4" 




























She's clean inside AND out !!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick wit it bro!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

My 2 favorite pics of this batch . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Nite pics came out cool! I was snaping away lol. Tryin to motivate myself man and find time for it! Hipfully motivate others too bcuz sky is truly the limit with this hobby dude!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro still got them 64,s for u


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dam bro wers da vids at I want to see more of that regal u did


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Comin soon, the custome rx wants me to go ahead and finish the car, I was just gonna paint and do the switches lol


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Koo cant wait 

I got a six-fo hopper comin out finally got the hang of the,servos


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Aww shyt cool man, I gotta get me some!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Holiday weekend was great. Now back to building! Shops open! Pics soon.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok so . . . Bare metal done and clearcoated , interior painted and assembled, rims color matched, drivhaft in . . . Just a bn out done with this one !!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dam already? Back bumper or wat


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice progress....SS decals are out, stay close to the mail box!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hop it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> hop it


Says the guy with the wire coat hanger....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Video is in the how to hydraulics topic bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> My 2 favorite pics of this batch . . .


good lookin stuff. Im kinda wanting some more of those style rims too. are those hoppin hydro rims? and I see fiat adds under your pictures, do you get advertising money or is that lil? :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

These are the pegasus 100 spokes ,mc I think they called. I dont know anything bout the,adds lol I dobt see em. . . . Damn they still maje fiats? . . . Lmao


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

ALRIGHT DAMMIT WHOS ON THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT WIT ME??? 10pm -6am easten time im at werk lol.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Updates . . . 

Been werkin on this customer car, almost finished with it . 



















Its an ls Monte with a dancer kit. Just gotta finish paintin and put it all together


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Today I webt paunt crazy , sanded and base coated like 4 cars duplicolor titanium silver . . .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin good Vic.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx bro! Missin home like a mug, do you everr hit the shaw??


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Im at Da club tired as hell , I done painted 3 Cars today And babysitted My kids lmao but fuck it im out here pics tomorow


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

LUXMAN said:


> ALRIGHT DAMMIT WHOS ON THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT WIT ME??? 10pm -6am easten time im at werk lol.


Me; 11-7 Eastern as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' pretty damned GOOD up in here!! I love the hoppers! I might try my hand at one one of these days.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Go For it bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

LUXMAN said:


> Updates . . .
> 
> Been werkin on this customer car, almost finished with it .
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dayum! That monte looks nice! Love the color


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Metalcast orange! Finalky got it to act rite lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Metalcast orange! Finalky got it to act rite lol


thats the stuff at auto zone right? looks pretty good!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yup its clear like candy And you gotta spray it light or it will run lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

UPCOMING PROJECTS FROM ” VINTAGE CUSTOMS” . . .

53 rag . . . Hopper . . . Color to be decided !









57 EL CAMINO PRO STREET on 24s front 26s rear . . . 



















SHOP FLAT BED ! Candied, custom dually wheels , working lights . . . Theses are just mock up wheels And it will be named ”BLUE BEAST”


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Paint Booth been busy ! . . . 
Candy orange LS And My ”BLUE FIN 59” . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

My storage suit case lol . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Omg wait til you see whats in that post Office box . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

1:07 am eastern time . . .









3:54am . . . .


















Almost finished . . . 




Now dats what you call putin In werk homie !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great paintjobs!



LUXMAN said:


> Paint Booth been busy ! . . .
> Candy orange LS And My ”BLUE FIN 59” . . .


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I Like!



LUXMAN said:


> 1:07 am eastern time . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, those paint jobs came out sweet!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

digging the orange MC!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, that Monte C is SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET !!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx guys. Building this orange LS has me motivated finally paint mine


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> NICE CADDY LUXMAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


. LOL Lux my first time lOin it this far on your thread without being interupted that gray and blue looks good lol .......


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx for lookin bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Quality work up in here!! I'm LOVIN' Bluefin!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx man , just leaened I have a violent fiance , lets hope she didnt break all my cars


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> 1:07 am eastern time . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dam bro that monte is clean bro weres the vid @ bro!?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Shipped it out before I got a vid. But my LS will be out soon !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Memorial weekend sale 

Sandy 64 $180 

Tan Regal hopper $150

2 switch box wirh chrome switch extensions $15



Gwtting married june 2, so im cleaning out yhe shop . . . .asap only tho so rush it!!! 

Copper 1980 Monte Carlo hopper$ 100
Missing taillight switchbox $10 extra

Shipping prices included


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Money olus trades welcome looking for caddys or cutlass body


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Come on guys, nobody wants a hopper


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Uh oohh im in the paint booth again . . . Pics soon !


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Well'p, that turned into this. . .


Dam im likin the color on this wat color is it?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LUXMAN said:


> Thanx hock, sorry I missed ya . Well guys I took 1st place lowrider ! ! ! Many pics to come, but im goin on 3 hrs sleep so ill post tomorow, gonna crash . . .


I musta missed this when I was in the hospital.... Late Congrats nonetheless.... That is one clean Impala


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Sale pending on 64 and Regal . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Um yea . . .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT...What's good homie


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

lux whats good homie....quick question where do you get the motors at,and do they still sell big johnson motors like back in the day?also what volts/battery are you using i used to use a 9.6 pack but i think its too much...i should be good with 7.4 volts??? i promised my nephews i would build them 2 each,a hopper and dancer and theyre old enough to service/mantain them but not build them...


is there a reason you use kite string,i used to use fishing line with good results,or have times changed??lol man its been awhile but i can still get down with the hoppers...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> lux whats good homie....quick question where do you get the motors at,and do they still sell big johnson motors like back in the day?also what volts/battery are you using i used to use a 9.6 pack but i think its too much...i should be good with 7.4 volts??? i promised my nephews i would build them 2 each,a hopper and dancer and theyre old enough to service/mantain them but not build them...
> 
> 
> is there a reason you use kite string,i used to use fishing line with good results,or have times changed??lol man its been awhile but i can still get down with the hoppers...


 
Wusup mayne yea they still sell johnsons thats what I use I get them from hoppinhydros.com they have a whole pallet of em! I was usung 50 lb kite string because it lasts a good while and a big roll was only $5 . Gonna be using spiderwire multithread.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Always great work in here


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> Always great work in here


qft I was just on pg one checkn out dat fresh yella malibu wagon. Got me wanting to build a yellow 2 door one on yella spokes. gotta be a hardtop though, just for the interior lights.lolz


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man I miss that wagon too lol


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Next up ”SUNDROP 64”










pearl yellow over silver flake, black leather guts , will be a 2 switch hopper front and back!

FOR SALE pm asap


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice color


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

weres mine at lookin good bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

LUXMAN said:


> Next up ”SUNDROP 64”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

MY LATEST HOPPER WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

LUXMAN said:


> Come on guys, nobody wants a hopper


 How much do you charge?


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

cool videos. nice job on the wagon to ! looks really good. :thumbsup:. is it a resin or did you scratch build it ?


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

no its a discontinued


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

SO_CAL_JOE said:


> How much do you charge?


I charge $150 and up for complete cars I make switchboxes too. Most cars come with switchbox. 

I got 5 cars im building rite now all will be front and back hoppers with sick paintjobs and,FOR SALE !

1. ”Sundrop 64 ” - $150
2.”Orange Chronic ” 64 rag - $200
3. ”Black Beauty” 76 glasshouse -$200 obo
4. ”Red Lite Special” LS Monte Carlo -$250 obo
5. ””Blue Fin 59” impala hardtop - $250 obo

STILL DOING MADE TO ORDER HOPPERS !!! ” Vintage Customs is like Burger King . . . . have it your way!!!


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

nice builds homie respect


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

LUXMAN said:


> I charge $150 and up for complete cars I make switchboxes too. Most cars come with switchbox.
> 
> I got 5 cars im building rite now all will be front and back hoppers with sick paintjobs and,FOR SALE !
> 
> ...


 Will you be posting pics when they are complete? Also i have a resin 86 Cutty that at one time was a hopper. I was wanting to have that done up again. I can post pics. Thanks


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes progress pics soon


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

76 glasshouse all black , sunroof, front n back hydraulics !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

1959 impala hardtop ”Blue Fin 59” flaked out on switches $250 obo and you know hardtops are extinct so dont play me on the price


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Orange Chronic 64 hand cut vert top, candy over flakes , front n back hydraulics .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

LUXMAN said:


> Orange Chronic 64 hand cut vert top, candy over flakes , front n back hydraulics .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Random pics before I sold ”Sandy 64” . . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> Random pics before I sold ”Sandy 64” . . . .


very sweet...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

what up Lux you should start another thread with the hoppers your gonna slang and post videos of them do'n the dam thang up on completion :dunno: sounds good to me :h5:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> 1959 impala hardtop ”Blue Fin 59” flaked out on switches $250 obo and you know hardtops are extinct so dont play me on the price


Hey lux i dnt think they are extinct my hobby shop carrys two a week the lowrider version to but hell with That paint job its worth $250


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey weres the green 4 i sent u at


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> what up Lux you should start another thread with the hoppers your gonna slang and post videos of them do'n the dam thang up on completion :dunno: sounds good to me :h5:


Dont trip bro we got the how to hydraulics topics for. I just posted prices bcuz sumbody asked


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Met8to said:


> Hey lux i dnt think they are extinct my hobby shop carrys two a week the lowrider version to but hell with That paint job its worth $250


Damn thats a nice come up if you can still find them. But thanx foo


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

DEUCES76 said:


> hey weres the green 4 i sent u at


Its in the stash just for you, its already spoken for so I didnt post it. Will be done soon!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Almost Done! . . .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro cant wait to see wat u come up with for me


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> 76 glasshouse all black , sunroof, front n back hydraulics !


:wow:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

1fresh glasshouse with a side of chrome and extra switches, comin rite up ! Would you like drink with that??


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Black Beauty 76 . . .








































$150 and shes on your doorstep !!! $175 with switchbox


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


>


dam bro those are sick


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

My New Bich . . .



























Shes for sale too 803 295 9241 no games just candy n switches . . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

WEEKEND SALE !!!

All hoppers $10 off and ill pay for switchbox ! Friday til sunday nite . . . .


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Met8to said:


> Hey lux i dnt think they are extinct my hobby shop carrys two a week the lowrider version to but hell with That paint job its worth $250


I want this one Lux pm me with info so i can get it


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Clean homie. Glasshouse is sick.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

face108 said:


> I want this one Lux pm me with info so i can get it


Just dial that number bro 803 295 9241


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ART2ROLL said:


> Clean homie. Glasshouse is sick.


x2 i always like the guide's you make for the front,, they look real neat. My guide's tend to not glide smooth at first, then they end 
up getting over worked. because of all the adjustments I try to make..


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

LUXMAN said:


> OOPS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want to sell that flat bed and the 62?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

The flatbed is,torn apart to get kandy and chromed, but I can let her go. Im painting it blue like the 59 top. Just call me, we talk it out


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

llooking good, that glass house is shittin!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx everybody . . . Im hoping it sells bcuz I need the money but if not I will gladly keep it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Got most of the chrome trim bmf on the 59. . . Im callin it a night f#*k it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Finished bmf . . .


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's dope dude!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Back to building . . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Finished up the candy red thang . . . 






























I proclaim this is the cleanest LS built this year . . . .any others out there???


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I proclaim this is the cleanest LS built this year . . . .any others out there??? it is very nice


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

AS USUAL NICE BUILDS HOMIE THE MC IS BANG'N ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Diggin that monte looks clean homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> Finished up the candy red thang . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh yea!!


----------



## oneofakind84 (Feb 28, 2011)

Luxman give me a call its me Marco thanks


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Diggin that monte looks clean homie


much appreciated


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

oneofakind84 said:


> Luxman give me a call its me Marco thanks


:thumbsup: Gotcha


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

uffin:  Sup homies . . . lots of great building goin on out there , just wanna say :shocked: :worship: :h5:to everybody puttin in werk on this plastic and:ninja: :angel: to the haters . . . ok now back to building !!! see yall in the supershow topic hno: :sprint:


















as you can tell Ihavent used smileys in a while :roflmao::run:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Finished up the candy red thang . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not done but those that seen the better pics of the paint and tigo interior will tell you it's crazy.




































plus my dude t-bone's crazy lme gold ls 












































and waynes red ls.


























plus art to roll's ls

















Nikkas been shittin dis year!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LUXMAN said:


> Finished up the candy red thang . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lovin that blue chopt top monte nice work homie much props


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Finished up the candy red thang . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean ls bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Not done but those that seen the better pics of the paint and tigo interior will tell you it's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SICK MONTE LS LINE UP!! i gotta give top to art for the vert ls but the rest are sick shit with JEVS ls goods!! nice post!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Oops


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=0&stc=1" attachmentid="0" alt="" id="vbattach_0" class="previewthumb">


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

http://youtu.be/cVxTOmDB6tY


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> http://youtu.be/cVxTOmDB6tY


I love this car but im tryin to keep this topic only my work. Everything else can go in the how to hydraulics topic


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Introducing ”Jaded Dreams”




























Krylon Jade green ,color shifting (green to gold) flake patterns, all gold bare metal . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

More of Candy Red LS before I ship it off . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Pineapple Express 64 Hopper . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

This guy putting in work!!! Nice builds as usual


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

thanx bro appreciate it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What up homie! Still puttin out sick work! School them fools in the south on how LA fools do it!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


>


. The Hot Shit, do yo thang Luxman looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice work as usual holmes!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

appreciate the love homies, yall puttin out some good work yaselfs !!!


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Props Luxman, you're giving me some inspiration for my next ride: a 90'd coupe deville/fleetwood/lecab. I love the LeCab you built: baby blue, with gray guts and gray euro moldings on the side (chrome undies for sure) - and you know I'll have to throw in an LT1 or an LS1... Nice builds, and nice Monte Carlo boss.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds looking good up in here homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> Pineapple Express 64 Hopper . . .


are these 1 peice hoppin hydro rims? with pegasus tires? I always liked the combo put it is'nt to come across..and what about the rims on the Monte? are they the 2 peice rims? with pegasus tires? Good stuff..


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Big Hollywood said:


> Props Luxman, you're giving me some inspiration for my next ride: a 90'd coupe deville/fleetwood/lecab. I love the LeCab you built: baby blue, with gray guts and gray euro moldings on the side (chrome undies for sure) - and you know I'll have to throw in an LT1 or an LS1... Nice builds, and nice Monte Carlo boss.


:thumbsup: thanx bro, that lecab was one of my favorite builds glad to help inspire others , do ya thang homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> are these 1 peice hoppin hydro rims? with pegasus tires? I always liked the combo put it is'nt to come across..and what about the rims on the Monte? are they the 2 peice rims? with pegasus tires? Good stuff..


rims on the 64 are pegasus mc 100 spokes (my favorite to use) with yellow paintbrush work , and the red LS has 2 piece pegasus rims . Hey hydro i been meaning to ask where did you find those 58 wagons at ??? I think I want one . . .:shocked:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds looking good up in here homie


thanks alot man, much props to you and the whole club , good stuff


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

First T TOP CUTLASS IN THE GAME SO FAR !!!!????











Customer car . . .


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> rims on the 64 are pegasus mc 100 spokes (my favorite to use) with yellow paintbrush work , and the red LS has 2 piece pegasus rims . Hey hydro i been meaning to ask where did you find those 58 wagons at ??? I think I want one . . .:shocked:


If you dont want the Resin one's from R+R? you can catch the OG 58 Nomad's on ebay, they come to ways, one with windows all fogged in and no interior with a flat promo friction bottom(thats the one I have lifted) and then they come with see threw windows with interior dash board and steering wheel. also with a friction bottom.. they can cost $40.00 to $120.. they really stopped climbing in value, you just have to find one that does not have alot of warping.. they were made of a really nasty toxic plastic back then. up until 1960. so I dont know how they take to paint and clear coat..and where a mask if you do any grinding or cutting.. my next one I am doing static with a 58 revel donor,,and i am keeping the original paint. but i am going try to get it clear coated with johnson + johnson floor wax.. 

that cutlass is clean.. and yea I have always been diggin your choice of rims...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

T Tops cut in and sanded, full interior now, fabric grey painted. G body frame being cut out for it . . .


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LUXMAN said:


>


nice 64 luxman


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Yeah swang dat cutty! Been thinkin bout hoppin my fleetwood here lately..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

ok lux i see you with the cutlass never had 1 of them b4 cant wait to see it hop should be the 1st ever


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Its a customer car but it will swang. Cant wait to get my own


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Sanded the whole car smooth and laid down the silver . .. .


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Glad you like it Joe, I got the front suspension done and started on the back.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Its gonna have a slightly higher lockup though


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:shh:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Looking good, I wonder where the 1:1 came from. When I say I dentical, my peeps built one that verbatim. The the undies, to the paint/euro clip, I mean everything.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Upcoming project


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Damn slow down so we can catch up


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Upcoming project


Looks good bro gonna display engine?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol bravo . This is just a quick diecast redo , to satisfy my Monte Carlo addiction


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Hard to see but I put daytons on the car trailer from the 76 glasshouse kit too. The SS will be on big feet


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Finished chrome trim ,but its too cold Here to clearcoat . . . Hopefully tomorow !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn I'm diggin that Cutty


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks man, its down to final assembly then in the mail


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*This Cutty is lookin' good !*


LUXMAN said:


> Sanded the whole car smooth and laid down the silver . .. .


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:x:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Joe the cutlass is comin Bro, had a setback .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

All i want for christmas is a 69 rag !!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Skim said:


>


i am goin to build This bitch , mark my word!!


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:ninja:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Very soon Bro .


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Sanded the whole car smooth and laid down the silver . .. .[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Joe heres an update i need you to call me asap 803 295 9241


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Just when I thought I was gonna build the first cutty hopper, I see this.. :facepalm: lolz Nice build Luxmayne!  Whatchu using for grills? Most ppl use photoetch I just cut a resin caddy house grill in half..


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:nicoderm:














:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice i see you Lux!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Just when I thought I was gonna build the first cutty hopper, I see this.. :facepalm: lolz Nice build Luxmayne!  Whatchu using for grills? Most ppl use photoetch I just cut a resin caddy house grill in half..


Well This one came with a cool mesh grill so im jyst putting that back on. Hope you still build one homie! I know it would be proper!


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

All i want for Christmas is my Cutlass finished. :yessad:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Homie must be putting in work..havnt see him on here in a min


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

SO_CAL_JOE said:


> All i want for Christmas is my Cutlass finished. :yessad:


It will get done homie lux wouldnt do u wrong hes probably busy with work and family time


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> It will get done homie lux wouldnt do u wrong hes probably busy with work and family time


X2 LUX is good people... Just give him sum time, hell have it for you


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Car is done Joe, i left a msg on your phone to call me. I jUst havent got to the post office. My wife is on bedrest from surgery & couldnt take it for me. Call me bro 706 294 0120. 


Btw this car sets sevral records including first t top resin cutty, first cutty on swithes, a piece of history if you ask me . . . 

Thanks darkside!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Wut about the the car b4 u did it? Didn't it have switches?


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:thumbsup: Car is done Joe, i left a msg on your phone to call me. I jUst havent got to the post office. My wife is on bedrest from surgery & couldnt take it for me. Call me bro 706 294 0120. 


Btw this car sets sevral records including first t top resin cutty, first cutty on swithes, a piece of history if you ask me . . . 
Thanks darkside!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Ttt!!!!!!!! were the updates bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Comin soon homie . 


By the way DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 2DR BIGBODY HARDTOP?? 


I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE BOUGHT EM BUT I HAVENT SEEN ONE BUILT YET AND IM READY TO BRING BACK THE CADDY FEST TOPIC !!!! WHOS WIT ME?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LUXMAN said:


> Comin soon homie .
> 
> 
> By the way DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 2DR BIGBODY HARDTOP??
> ...


good luck on that 2dr big body bro........even the 4dr are freakin rare....


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

agreed i got lucky and picked up.a 2dr bigbody vert for $70 but im lifting it on servos to replicate a customers car


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Should be nice, but shit it aint too many real ones out there which one you building?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

This one


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

were u been hidin at bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Workin bro.! Im finally gettin back to this plasticwhen i can tho


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

glad to see u back hope u didnt forget about me


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

DEUCES76 said:


> glad to see u back hope u didnt forget about me


No way bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

LUXMAN said:


> MY NEXT PROJECT= 2dr Luxury Sport Wagon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok so Im back on this LS wagon project and I wanna have it ready for NNL. I NEED YOU GUYS INPUT WHAT WOULD BE THE BEST/STRONGEST WAY TO JOIN THESE TWO CARS???? GLUE ? PUTTY? WHAT? any help would appreciated !


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

LUXMAN said:


> Ok so Im back on this LS wagon project and I wanna have it ready for NNL. I NEED YOU GUYS INPUT WHAT WOULD BE THE BEST/STRONGEST WAY TO JOIN THESE TWO CARS???? GLUE ? PUTTY? WHAT? any help would appreciated !


Im thinking putty


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

What i seen people do it join the cars together than get like strips or some weird thing they do on the top that some how makes it stronger because it conjoins both together & those strips help do alot of support


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx homies. Anybody got a LS CLIP for sale or trade real quick i cant find the one i had for this


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> Ok so Im back on this LS wagon project and I wanna have it ready for NNL. I NEED YOU GUYS INPUT WHAT WOULD BE THE BEST/STRONGEST WAY TO JOIN THESE TWO CARS???? GLUE ? PUTTY? WHAT? any help would appreciated !


Badass n da making 4sho! I always wondered wut a 2dr maliwagon would look like! How about using both?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Super glue nd accelorater bro


----------

